# baby harvest mice for sale, York



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 3bucks and 1doe harvest mice for sale. they are separated from there parents, ready for a new home. £10 each, tho i am open to offers. there so sweet, they eat a wide range of food stuffs, i try to get them trying lots of different things. dont want them to be fussy eaters.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

my friend has some from you and there gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

Wrong section - needs to go in the classifieds.
Gorgeous mice though!


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for letting me know. iv put a post in the right place now. :blush:
thanks bosshogg, they are great little mice, the males are great to watch, so much entertainment. its good that you can keep them in single sex groups with no problems.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I want some... can they be courierd?


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

you live near fife dont you? thats a bit far for a little mouse to travel.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I know...I really really want one... Theres no one round here breeds them, they look amazing!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Did you sell them yet?


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 3bucks left. Still £10 each or £50 with a full exo terra set up.includes water and food dishes. bedding and food. and as much info as i can give! collection only.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there...how often do you breed these, as my mother in law is always going down to york...but she wont be down again until after xmas?

xx

amby


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

These will be my last for a while. need to give my doe a rest. she due to give birth tomorow. so they will need a new home from the 24th December. wount be able to guarantee sex until 30days after birth. she normaly has 3babies.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Are these the little ones of the ones you picked up back in June? They are looking great!


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

yes they are, there doing really well, there great liitle guys and girls! hope all is well with tango and cash.:cheers:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

did she have babies then...and if so how many?


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

all pms answered to, i have some boys going to new homes,:smile: still a few left.


----------

